# Limnophilla aromatica



## Edward (May 25, 2004)




----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Take a look at the lower part of the plant. There is one blue purple leaf, different colour then the rest of the plant. Has anyone seen this before? Why is it growing like that?


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

maybe one of the leafs got turned over and is showing the reflective underside in that picture


Ethan


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Here's what happens when this stuff gets happy . This is two month's 
growth that started off as three 6" tall stems in my 40g. I have an almost 
equally dense stand of it growing in a 29g tank.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

so is there a greena and red version of this plant?


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I don't think so, mine has gone through stages of being very red, purple adn green depending on location, lighting and nutrients dosed. Much like Stellata, L. Cuba and similar plants, the red colors come out more strongly in different conditions. There is also white balance to consider from the camera, some of the pictures here are rather warm in tone, making the reds stand out even more.

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Mine have never turned red like the photos above, but they have gone through a very pale green with light lavender undersides. Now they're darker in both aspects.

There's thread on AquaBotanic that discusses the color variations and debates the plant's name (Aromatica vs. Aromaticoides vs. Hippuroides). All in a friendly manner, of course.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

There is also another thread I believe where the plants were grown emersed to find that they were all indeed the same plant. I may be wrong, memory isn't my best quality ;-)

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Ah, yes. I believe you're referring to this one.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

The plant identified by Kassalmann as Limnophila aromaticoides (our former "Gratiola") was the only one that was flowered. It wasn't compared directly to a specimen known to be L. aromatica.

Limnophila aromatica, the deep purple variation from Oriental Aquarium, has different growth habits and coloration from the former plant. No one in the U.S. has flowered L. aromatica, L. aromaticoides, and L. hippuroides (another OA plant) together for a flower comparison to see if they are all actually the same species. However, it wouldn't surprise me if they were considering the extreme variation in the fine leaved Ludwigia inclinata group (Cuba, Pantanal, Araguaia, etc).

Carlos


----------

